
Some data on whether crowdfunding is a good investment or not - bpolania
http://uk.businessinsider.com/altfi-report-is-crowdfunding-a-good-investment-2015-11?nr_email_referer=1&utm_content=BISelect&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20Weekend%202015-11-21&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select?r=US&IR=T
======
erikpukinskis
TL;DR: We don't know.

